# Did I do Cut Out wrong?



## TonyGotaTruck (Jan 29, 2011)

I cut the tree and found the honey first so I started removing it. Meanest bees I ever saw even with smoke. Once the honey was removed they seem to calm down a bit. 

Going to work on a Vac system this weekend... 

Should I have removed brood comb first?


----------



## okbees (Nov 3, 2010)

I have done a quite a few cutouts lately and what has worked for me was to vacuum out bees off of comb I was removing...then take comb in an order of from bottom to top (if hanging) and front to rear. I have buckets separated with honey to extract (with lids), and with comb with no brood, and then brood comb put in frames and put in a hive. I have found no specific order of removing comb...just vacuum, remove, vacuum, remove...etc. It has worked for me....and let me know what works for you. I am always learning.


----------



## trainwrecker (May 23, 2010)

i agree w/okbees. we did a cutout this morning, opened wall and my 12yr old daughter runs the bee vac. as we get a few bees out of the way, i start removing comb bottom to top, front to back. my 15 yr old daughter does the placing of comb in frames. (nice to have help). half way through we swap vacs (keeps #'s down so they dont overheat. average 3 1/2 to 4 hrs.


----------

